# Looking for Otto-Langen plans



## Jonas324 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for plans of a Otto-Langen atmospheric gas engine. Does anyone know where to find any? I have seen some models on the internet so I guess that the plans has to exist 

Cheers,
Jonas


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been looking for the same thing!  There is a fellow who has a website (couldn't find it with Google right quick) that has a picture of about 20 of them sitting on a table.  He designed and built his from the patent info.  Then there is a full size replica I found on YouTube and that guy did the same thing.  He sent me the patent info.  I'm on my phone now but I'll attach the patent drawing when I can get back on my shop computer.

This is the video that got me looking for it:
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4bJSSgMeSL0[/ame]

Good luck!  If you find it please contact me!


----------



## nemt (Sep 28, 2013)

This might be the site where you saw the Otto Langen engines.
__________________
Wayne Grenning Model & Engine Page

He sells the models, but I do not know if he provides drawings and plans.

Nemt


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 28, 2013)

That's him, I still have his name in my contacts.  I actually posted the wrong video as it was about a year ago and that one is recent.

He was a very nice follow, sent me the same info he started with.  Find him on YouTube.  His work is flawless.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 28, 2013)

A guy by the name of Emmet Lenaz used to do them in the 90s but he is no longer with us.

J


----------



## chuck rhoades (Sep 28, 2013)

pg3 of the model engine suppliers list shows Douglas A. Schneider sells them. Right side 3rd one down. http://www.antiquengines.com/inf-pg3.htm


----------

